# How to make yourself into boyfriend material



## Matt Derrick

http://www.videojug.com/film/player?id=99c3950b-bced-8408-dc63-ff0008c97cb7


----------



## bananathrash

"the friendship trap" yall better watch out for that.


----------



## Garrnutz

HAHAH ahhhh... The old, Hiding your possable thumbs also, staying more sober than everyone eles.


----------



## Dirty Rig

400 views and 2 replies. this is rich


----------



## AlwaysLost

Ive heard there are herbal supplements and pills that you can take.


----------



## AlwaysLost

palmazon said:


> Link is dead but I watched a clip on how to saber a champagne bottle; if that doesn't help me become boyfriend material, I don't know what will...




Its all in the reflexes


----------



## tacopirate

I defer to Kurt....


----------



## VikingAdventurer

Way to revive a thread that's older than some people have been alive, Lmao! ::hilarious::


----------



## tacopirate

Wow, I didn't even look at the dates until you pointed that out.... Hah.


----------



## AlwaysLost

Viking_Adventurer said:


> Way to revive a thread that's older than some people have been alive, Lmao! ::hilarious::



Lol I have no life.


----------



## Deleted member 16034

Matt, the link's dead. How do I become a better boyfriend?


----------



## LeeenPocket

I AM the better boyfriend. Ditch your man and hit me up ladies!


----------



## WanderLost Radical

Eat her pussy. Its really not that hard, guys!!


----------



## Bedheadred

WanderLost Radical said:


> Eat her pussy. Its really not that hard, guys!!



What this guy said


----------



## roguetrader

help if ya'll crusty chicks washed it once in a while


----------



## LeeenPocket

roguetrader said:


> help if ya'll crusty chicks washed it once in a while


Sucking dick would be nicer if y'all crusty dicks would wash it and eat some fucking fruit once in awhile.


----------



## Deleted member 16034

LeeenPocket said:


> Sucking dick would be nicer if y'all crusty dicks would wash it and eat some fucking fruit once in awhile.



The day I was told what dick cheese was was the day I stopped finding men attractive.

True story


----------



## todd

BAHAHA dick cheese and crusty taco


----------



## roguetrader

I'm all for equal opportunities in orgasming and abandoned crusty chic long ago but please @LeeenPocket, what's with the fruit ?


----------



## todd

fruit makes the spunk more appealing.. like a fruit cocktail.....see what I did there?


----------



## Multifaceted

Fruit makes your spunk taste better. Counteracts all the booze and drugs.


----------



## LeeenPocket

I recommend a daily dose of pineapple juice. It's the most effective.


----------



## LeeenPocket

Not that I'm like... an expert or something.....


----------



## todd

drink the pineapple juice and use those rings like a ring toss game.. oh yeah and don't forget the cherry or the little umbrella...


----------



## Multifaceted

Just at least make sure you wash your dick before putting it in a girls' mouth.. Dunk your junk in toilet water if ya have to! What we don't know may give us an STI but at least we won't have to taste the sourness!


----------



## Multifaceted

I really hope my boyfriend doesn't see this thread and take my advice...


----------



## Bedheadred

Multifaceted said:


> Just at least make sure you wash your dick before putting it in a girls' mouth.. Dunk your junk in toilet water if ya have to! What we don't know may give us an STI but at least we won't have to taste the sourness!


Oh god.. I don't suck dirty kid dick as a rule because I know you motherfuckers don't clean yourself down there.. also wash your hands if you're gonna put em inside a girl


----------



## Desperado Deluxe

Stop spitting everywhere like a nasty fuck. Don't fart in bed. And cut back on the poop jokes.


----------

